
Startup news link submission site. - herdrick
http://news.ycombinator.com/
======
greendestiny
Well its not a totally useless link submission, gives people a chance to
comment on the site. I really like the idea of this site, it was the
entrepreneurial stuff that brought me to reddit in the first place. It seems
like a missed opportunity for reddit though...

------
akkartik
It's cool and all that clicking on the up arrow instantly resorts submissions,
but it's also annoying when one is trying to read items in a certain order. I
suggest simply removing the triangle. My top feature request: being able to
see my own voting history over time.

~~~
pg
Thanks for the suggestion. If anyone else has suggestions, let us know in the
comments on this thread.

~~~
timg
A more visible footer on this page? Just so I can tell if it actually finished
loading. Also, at least being able to have paragraphs would be great.

------
Dauntless
Some problems: 1\. There is no direct link back to the main page from the
discussion area. 2\. Voting seems to be irremediable, if you vote by accident
you can't unvote.

~~~
Dauntless
3\. You can't delete your comment if you posted by accident twice.

~~~
staunch
Apparently not even if you post it three times!

------
gustaf
great work, I've been waiting for this! features that would be cool: * real
user-profiles * rss-feed * startup-wiki for general discussions

~~~
wicked
I like the idea of a wiki. After interesting discussions it would be possible
to clean it up and store it in an accessible format.

------
fairlyodd
Nice site. I've always believed that focussed social networks are the ones
that work out in the end. However functionality-wise, the site is still very
primitive. Lots of improvements are needed. Basic functionality like saving an
article is absent. Anyway, I know those are on their way.

------
pg
very funny, ethan

~~~
herdrick
A new bookmarking site needs a 'Hello World' link. Can I claim I meant for
this to become the 'suggestions' thread?

------
chris
Great site! RSS feed would also be useful for those of us who use an
aggregator.

------
Elfan
Is there going to be some way to downvote/mark as read or otherwise clear
links we don't want to view right now?

------
hadop
Vulnerabilities in DirectX Allows Code Execution (MS08-033)

This security update resolves two privately reported vulnerabilities in
Microsoft DirectX that could allow remote code execution if a user opens a
specially crafted media file. An attacker who successfully exploited either of
these vulnerabilities could take complete control of an affected system. An
attacker could then install programs; view, change, or delete data; or create
new accounts with full user rights. Users whose accounts are configured to
have fewer user rights on the system could be less impacted than users who
operate with administrative user rights.

This security update is rated Critical for all supported editions of Microsoft
Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Server 2003, Windows Vista, and Windows
Server 2008. For more information, see the subsection, Affected and Non-
Affected Software, of this section.

Affected Software: DirectX 7.0 and DirectX 8.1 * Microsoft Windows 2000
Service Pack 4 - DirectX 7.0 - Remote Code Execution - Critical - MS07-064 *
Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4 - DirectX 8.1 - Remote Code Execution -
Critical - MS07-064

DirectX 9.0 * Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4 - DirectX 9.0, DirectX
9.0b, or DirectX 9.0c - Remote Code Execution - Critical - MS07-064 * Windows
XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3 - DirectX 9.0, DirectX 9.0b,
or DirectX 9.0c - Remote Code Execution - Critical - MS07-064 * Windows XP
Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack
2 - DirectX 9.0, DirectX 9.0b, or DirectX 9.0c - Remote Code Execution -
Critical - MS07-064 * Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server
2003 Service Pack 2 - DirectX 9.0, DirectX 9.0b, or DirectX 9.0c - Remote Code
Execution - Critical - MS07-064 * Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows
Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 - DirectX 9.0, DirectX 9.0b, or DirectX
9.0c - Remote Code Execution - Critical - MS07-064 * Windows Server 2003 with
SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-
based Systems - DirectX 9.0, DirectX 9.0b, or DirectX 9.0c - Remote Code
Execution - Critical - MS07-064

DirectX 10.0 * Windows Vista - DirectX 10.0 - Remote Code Execution - Critical
- MS07-064 * Windows Vista Service Pack 1 - DirectX 10.0 - Remote Code
Execution - Critical - None * Windows Vista x64 Edition - DirectX 10.0 -
Remote Code Execution - Critical - MS07-064 * Windows Vista x64 Edition
Service Pack 1 - DirectX 10.0 - Remote Code Execution - Critical - None *
Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems* - DirectX 10.0 - Remote Code Execution
- Critical - None * Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems* - DirectX 10.0
- Remote Code Execution - Critical - None * Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-
based Systems - DirectX 10.0 - Remote Code Execution - Critical - None

*Supported editions of Windows Server 2008 are not affected if installed using the Server Core installation option. For more information on this installation option, see Server Core. Note that the Server Core installation option does not apply to certain editions of Windows Server 2008; see Compare Server Core Installation Options.

MJPEG Decoder Vulnerability - CVE-2008-0011 A remote code execution
vulnerability exists in the way that the Windows MJPEG Codec handles MJPEG
streams in AVI or ASF files. A user would have to preview or play a specially
crafted MJPEG file for the vulnerability to be exploited.

CVE Information: CVE-2008-0011

SAMI Format Parsing Vulnerability - CVE-2008-1444 A remote code execution
vulnerability exists in the way DirectX handles supported format files. This
vulnerability could allow remote code execution if a user opened a specially
crafted file.

CVE Information: CVE-2008-1444

Additional Information: The information has been provided by Microsoft Product
Security. The original article can be found at:
[http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms08-033....](http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms08-033.mspx)

